# Hunt pics.



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Got into birds today. I am really loving where I live. This state run game preserve is 15 minutes from my house, It can be really crazy during the season. Fortunately for me the seasoned hunter who has taken me under his wing showed me some places off the beaten path. We had a great time and got up 3 hens and one rooster. Hunting your home state practically in your own back yard.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweet deal. If I had one that close, I'd be out there everyday.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Zig just a few more days for Doves - then when it's cool enough wild quail and grouse - what a pointer was bred for - our state puts out over 3000 pheasants on WPA areas for public hunts - we go out 3-4 weeks after they do it and get all the birds we want - great to live in a state ( Kentucky ) that respects our right to hunt !


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Zig, our season hasn't opened yet but i am fortunate that i am 30 minutes from 3 wma state stocked lands totaling around 50,000 plus acres. One stocks only quail, the rest pheasants. The pheasant grounds are to crazy for my liking so i usually go for the quail in the am then pheasants afterward as the non dog foot hunters leave. Not bad for NJ. There is one wma a mile from my house but its very small only 1,000 acres. I do some training and shooting there with my own quail during the season. I am also a member of a nice trial club in medford, nj that we can shoot year round, but u cant shoot quail only chuckar or pheasant. The club stocks coveys of quail to use for trials and training. The nice thing is i can train off my quad there.

Joe


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice to hear about Home town huntin grounds. That is what its all about, getting outside and living it up.


----------

